# Tbh



## bweN doirD (Jun 24, 2011)

(sorry if i put this in the wrong place)

on the tbh app, can you put dates on or by the files?
reason i ask is, there are/is custom gb leaks and if you update them how would we know?

Thanks for your concideration


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

Rootzwiki is not responsible for the tbh app. You're looking for mydroidworld.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN doirD (Jun 24, 2011)

lmao, i was in a hurry earlier, excuse my dumb arse and delete this thread thank you


----------

